# IEM for rs 1500



## Blue Ripazah (May 8, 2014)

hi i have been given an option to buy iem by my friend as a gift. the budget is 1500-1800 i need suggestions on good iems  i listen to bassy music and want a balanced sound ..if possible can i get volume buttons on them. will be used laptop mostly and with phone. 
i am having tekfusion twinwoofers and audio technica ath ckp200  as an option plz suggest more i can stretch the budget to 2000 if possible.

have to make the purchase in 3-5 days so plz guys help me ...thanx


----------



## Superayush (May 8, 2014)

Sony xb30ex?


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 9, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Sony xb30ex?



are the better than audio technica coz i m thinking of going with audio technica any more suggestions ..??


----------



## The Incinerator (May 10, 2014)

Philips SHE-9700 or Denon AHC260.


----------



## powerhoney (May 10, 2014)

Go for the SHE-9700... The AHC-260 suggested above sucks!!! Haven't used them since the first week I bought them...


----------



## srkmish (May 10, 2014)

Denon sucks. Another overhyped junk like Dr Beats. Wonder why apple is buying it


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 10, 2014)

Increase your budget by 500 bucks and get yourself T-Peos Popular. You won't regret


----------



## The Incinerator (May 10, 2014)

Why do you think the Denon is bad? Could you explain?


----------



## sandynator (May 10, 2014)

If you can manage to increase the budget to 2k then T-peos popular is the way to go... Nothing can beat them in this price bracket.

PS: I'm marketing for Hifinage  I hope they provide me a free T peos Popular 

*Review*
*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/t-peos-popular/

*Purchase*
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&category_id=27&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=103&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29


----------



## powerhoney (May 10, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Why do you think the Denon is bad? Could you explain?



They don't sound right to me... Even after extensive burn-in, they never sounded good... Don't like their signature... Low bass and the treble is relatively tinny!!! 
They are a bit dry sounding too and I just can't understand why they have such low volume even at the higher settings...


----------



## sandynator (May 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> They don't sound right to me... Even after extensive burn-in, they never sounded good... Don't like their signature... Low bass and the treble is relatively tinny!!!
> They are a bit dry sounding too and I just can't understand why they have such low volume even at the higher settings...



What source were you using with Denons? Mobile phone or dedicated PMP?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 10, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> They don't sound right to me... Even after extensive burn-in, they never sounded good... Don't like their signature... Low bass and the treble is relatively tinny!!!
> They are a bit dry sounding too and I just can't understand why they have such low volume even at the higher settings...



Mine ones sound loud enough. Are you using the AHC 260R version or just AHC 260. The Denons sound pretty exciting and bassy and not exactly lean as you are mentioning. Yes they are not bass heavy as the Philips but wonderfully balanced.


----------



## powerhoney (May 11, 2014)

sandynator said:


> What source were you using with Denons? Mobile phone or dedicated PMP?



iPod, iPad, Xperia Z1, Lenovo Y510p...

I think their inbuilt dac's are good enough!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Mine ones sound loud enough. Are you using the AHC 260R version or just AHC 260. The Denons sound pretty exciting and bassy and not exactly lean as you are mentioning. Yes they are not bass heavy as the Philips but wonderfully balanced.



Am using the 260 version, the one without the mics...

I don't know, man... They just don't sound right to me!!! Maybe I got used to the C-12s!!! 


You know what, am gonna dig them out again and give them an extensive burn-in this week just to see if they, against all hope, get any better!!!


----------



## The Incinerator (May 11, 2014)

I always had them with my Xperia Z and were very good. Maybe you should try them for a week.


----------



## sandynator (May 11, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> iPod, iPad, Xperia Z1, Lenovo Y510p...
> 
> I think their inbuilt dac's are good enough!!!
> 
> ...


good source. 
Do give them a try & keep us updated 

If you are used to *C-12* then I'm very much sure that you won't like them at all  . I have *C-12* & they are just awesome. These *C-12's* are keeping me away from investing into similar priced IEMs, I would rather save up for something like *HiFiMan RE-400*.


Just compare Denon AHC 260 to the similar price point IEM's & may be you would start to like them.


----------



## powerhoney (May 12, 2014)

sandynator said:


> good source.
> Do give them a try & keep us updated
> 
> If you are used to *C-12* then I'm very much sure that you won't like them at all  . I have *C-12* & they are just awesome. These *C-12's* are keeping me away from investing into similar priced IEMs, I would rather save up for something like *HiFiMan RE-400*.
> ...



Will do that!!!

Will try to compare them with my erstwhile EP-630s which served me well for a couple of years before dying from excessive abuse... Though I will have to put all my energy into this acoustic recollection from my not so sharp memory!!!


----------



## tushar mathur (May 12, 2014)

I'm not able to decide between T-peos popular and soundmagic e10.
I usually listen to rock,metal, progressive rock, post rock. So which one would be a better choice?
Also is the website hifinage reliable?


----------



## powerhoney (May 13, 2014)

tushar mathur said:


> I'm not able to decide between T-peos popular and soundmagic e10.
> I usually listen to rock,metal, progressive rock, post rock. So which one would be a better choice?
> *Also is the website hifinage reliable?*



Would like to know this too!!!


----------



## sandynator (May 13, 2014)

tushar mathur said:


> I'm not able to decide between T-peos popular and soundmagic e10.
> I usually listen to rock,metal, progressive rock, post rock. So which one would be a better choice?
> Also is the website hifinage reliable?



Hifinage are selling many reputed brands audio gears with warranty. Many TE as well as TDF members have purchased audio gears from them so IMHO there won't be any problem.

I may prove helpful in this matter also if I give up to my sudden desires....


----------



## ratul (May 14, 2014)

tushar mathur said:


> I'm not able to decide between T-peos popular and soundmagic e10.
> I usually listen to rock,metal, progressive rock, post rock. So which one would be a better choice?
> Also is the website hifinage reliable?



i have e10 and similar music taste, it rocks in rock music.. 
can't say about t-peos, but e10 gets a vote from me..


----------



## Blue Ripazah (May 16, 2014)

ok so the decesion is based on T-peos popular and soundmagic e10.
does t peos have warranty in india ? if yes than i m surely going for tpeos.


----------



## sandynator (May 16, 2014)

Blue Ripazah said:


> ok so the decesion is based on T-peos popular and soundmagic e10.
> does t peos have warranty in india ? if yes than i m surely going for tpeos.



If your check their website then it clearly mentions *"With 1 Year Manufacturer Warranty Against Any Manufacturing Defects"

*


----------

